

Obama: Cyber attack serious threat to economy, national security - Empro
http://www.zdnet.com/obama-cyber-attack-serious-threat-to-economy-national-security-7000001324/

======
lifeisstillgood
A sensible attempt to promote growth - the vast number of systems that will
need complete replacement would dwarf green tech for a decade.

Of course you will need to force the change over and getting the DHS to
regulate it is probably theworst ever idea

